# Upgrade GSOD issue with Hitachi HDT725032 320G HD



## Doddsy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi all,

Been searching on the forums here to get passed the GSOD and unfortunately cannot find a solution.

I have a hitachi deskstar HDT 725032 320G HD, I don't have a spare HD knocking around so i used the slow 

dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k command.

Once completed, (felt like an iternity) i popped the HD in the TIVO and all is well, apart from the 40g size.

So, placed in back into my PC and completed the process of expanding the drive using the 

mfsadd -r4 -x /dev/hbd command

Popped it back in the Tivo and I keep getting the GSOD when powering up.

Any help will be appreciated as im loosing it here!!!

doddsy


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Were you getting the GSOD before the upgrade? 

What mfstools CD did you boot from when you ran the mfsadd?


----------



## Doddsy (Mar 1, 2007)

used both Older boot cd version and the newer mfstools2.

New install was ok when i copied the image of the old disk to the new, installed back in TIVO and no problems, only happens when i open the drive and expand to the full 320G , default TIVO drive still works fine, so there isn't a currupt image copied across.

Just purchaed the hooch program from Tivoheaven hopefully this will work fine.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Have you tried with the LBA48 CD?

Hooch should have no problem creating a working TiVo drive, but you won't be able to save your existing setup and recordings.


----------

